# [TIA] was funktioniert nicht



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2012)

Hallo TIA-Leidensgenossen,
ich möchte mal mit euch eine Liste erstellen was bei TIA zur Zeit nicht Funktioniert.
Vielleicht fallen euch auche paar Dinge ein.

Synchronisation HMI zur Steuerung (hier 1200er) funktioniert nicht zuverlässig, es kommen
geänderte Variablen nicht immer zuverlässig in der Steuerung an.
---
Rezeptuverwaltung zickt beim Speichern.
---
Speicherverwaltung eines Projekt geht Sporadisch nicht, dazu gehören Speichern unter oder
das Neu anlegen des Projektes.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Dezember 2012)

Ich gehöre zwar nicht zu den Leidensgenossen, aber für die, die TIA produktiv und unbeschwert einsetzen möchten, hab auch ich eine Warnung.

wenn man ein Visu-Bild offen hat (in meinem Fall MP277/10T) und rechts auf das neue Feature Layout klickt, dann bekommt man ja eine sehr schöne Übersicht über die Objekte auf den verschiedenen Ebenen und die Reihenfolge innerhalb der Ebene. Wenn man die alten Editiermöglichkeiten nutzt (Eigenschaften-Verschiedenes-Ebene und vor-rückschieben wie gehabt) funktioniert das alles gut. Wehe, man versucht mit DnD in diesem Ebenen-Baum zu verschieben, das geht (noch) nicht, sondern sogar so schief, dass man die Objekte nicht mehr kopieren kann, plötzlich mehrfach auftauchen und sonstiger Mist passiert. Also, da (noch) Finger weg, Objekt dort anklicken und die alten Editoren funzt aber sehr hübsch (vor allem, wenn man viel übereinander liegen hat).

ansonsten gilt halt die Devise: regelmäßig speichern, regelmäßig "speichern unter", vor größeren Aktionen oder noch nie versuchten Aktionen speichern etc. Haben wir Nichtleidensgenossen ja von 2004 bis 2008 lernen und üben dürfen.


----------



## Paul (19 Dezember 2012)

TIA V11
1200er

Steuern über Tasten (früher Strg+1 bzw Strg+0)--> jetzt Strg+Shift+1
Steuern auf 1 geht... Steuern auf 0 geht nicht.
Ist das nur bei mir so oder bin ich zu blöd????

Wenn man eine Stelle im Programm markiert und dann die "Brille" aufsetzt,
findet man seinen Cursor manchmal 5 Netzwerke verschoben wieder.
Mancher mag das vielleicht als "Schönheitsfehler" betrachten,
Mich macht das WAHNSINNIG

Helmut das ist eine Super Idee von Dir, alle diese Bugs mal an einer Stelle zu konzentrieren.


Ich hoffe nur das nicht ein gewisser Gutmensch nach jedem Beitrag wieder eine 
Diskusion losbricht, nach dem Motto: 
 Nicht engstirnig denken, mit der Zeit gehen, eigentlich gar nicht schlimm wenn man es weiß,
endlich mal eine neue Herausforderung, Schopenhauer und Ghandi würden TIA auch gut finden, etc......


----------



## faust (19 Dezember 2012)

Habe auch etwas beizutragen.

WinCC Advanced:
+ Mehrfaches 'einfaches' Übersetzen des Projekts nach Änderungen führt relativ schnell zu einem nicht mehr sauber funktionierenden Kompilat.
Dies äußert sich in fehlerhaftem Verhalten (z.B. bei Bildwechseln, Script-Ausführungen, etc.). Erst ein 'Übersetzen - Software (komplett übersetzen)' behebt dann die Probleme.


To be continued...


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Dezember 2012)

Paul schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Stelle im Programm markiert und dann die "Brille" aufsetzt,
> findet man seinen Cursor manchmal 5 Netzwerke verschoben wieder.
> Mancher mag das vielleicht als "Schönheitsfehler" betrachten,
> Mich macht das WAHNSINNIG
> ...


doch, dieser Gutmensch glaubt sich zu erinnern, dass dieser Bug auf der fixed-Liste von UPD5 stand 



faust schrieb:


> WinCC Advanced:
> + Mehrfaches 'einfaches' Übersetzen des Projekts nach Änderungen führt relativ schnell zu einem nicht mehr sauber funktionierenden Kompilat.
> Dies äußert sich in fehlerhaftem Verhalten (z.B. bei Bildwechseln, Script-Ausführungen, etc.). Erst ein 'Übersetzen - Software (komplett übersetzen)' behebt dann die Probleme.


langweilig, da auch das schon bei 2004-2007 (und 2008?) ausreichend Übungsaufgabe war (und ist?)...

ich weiß schon garnichtmehr, ob die Anweisung aus der Readme zu 2008, dass man grundsätzlich vor Produktivbetrieb ein Komplettgenerieren durchführen soll, wieder entfallen ist. Ich mache es immer noch...


----------



## Paul (19 Dezember 2012)

@Perfekter: Schön dass Du anscheinend nicht beleidigt bist.
Für was steht UPD5? Ist damit Servicepack 5 gemeint?
Wir haben den Update Service in der Firma aboniert, aber mein letzter Stand ist SP3 (denke ich, muß morgen mal nachsehen).
Die installation hat mich einen halben Tag gekostet.


Jetzt noch was anderes:
Kann man eigentlich nicht 2 Projekte gleichzeitig öffnen, wenn man z.B etwas nachschauen will ?
Habe bis jetzt noch nicht herausgefunden wie das geht, ist aber doch eigentlich so eine 
grundsätzliche Funktion, dass ich gar nicht glauben kann, dass das nicht geht 
(wundern würde mich aber nichts)


----------



## wolder (20 Dezember 2012)

Öffne 2 mal das TIA-Portal.

Herunterladen des Projektes von der Steuerung (300-er)  geht nicht, wenn noch keine Steuerung angelegt ist. (AG-Abzug)
Wenn eine Station angelegt ist, geht zwar das herunterladen der Bausteine, aber die Symboltabelle (Standard-Variablentabelle) wird gelöscht. Die Hardware kann man nicht herunterladen!

Wichtig:
Gebt eure Standard-Variablentabelle einen anderen Namen, denn sonst ist eventuell eure Symbolik wech.

Gruß wolder


----------



## Martin Glarner (20 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Paul
Das Steuern auf 0 mit Strg+Shift+0 sollte gehen, wenn im System(W7) unter Region und Sprache - Tastaturen und Sprachen - Tastaturen ändern... - Tastenkombinationen ändern...
auf "nicht zugwiesen" umgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Dezember 2012)

Paul schrieb:


> @Perfekter: Schön dass Du anscheinend nicht beleidigt bist.


Danke. ganz im Gegenteil, da ich an der Entwicklung dieses Threads zu erkennen glaube, dass die Akzeptanz von V11 anscheinend doch wesentlich höher ist, als manche wahr haben wollen, die einfach nur einem Vorurteil folgen, das sich auf 2004 gründet. Ich finde es sehr schön, wie konstruktiv hier mit den Problemchen umgegangen wird, die V11 noch macht.




Paul schrieb:


> Für was steht UPD5? Ist damit Servicepack 5 gemeint?
> Wir haben den Update Service in der Firma aboniert, aber mein letzter Stand ist SP3


Der kam per SUS auf DVD, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, die Updates musste man sich jedoch aus dem Internet runterladen.





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/58112582


 http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/56111-TIA-Portal-V11-SP2-Update-5 
oops, sehe grad: ich hab das anscheinend aus dem Gedächtnis mit 2008SP3Upd3 durcheinander gebracht, bei TIA stehe ich auf V11SP2Upd5.



Paul schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich nicht 2 Projekte gleichzeitig öffnen, wenn man z.B etwas nachschauen will ?


entweder TIA zweimal starten oder im Projektverzeichnis auf die .ap11-Datei doppelklicken. zwischen zwei Projekten kann man dann auch einiges per DnD hin- und herkopieren, allerdings hab ich da noch Hemmungen ins Blaue hinein alles zu tun, ohne vorher eine Sicherung gemacht zu haben, weil das einer der Punkte war, der bei 2004 so überhaupt nicht klappen wollte, zumindest nicht mit großen Mengen (so 100 Bilder auf einmal oder sowas).


----------



## NBerger (20 Dezember 2012)

Variable mit gleichem Namen als STAT im FB und in einem Global-DB

```
#Konfig_PN.Status.Konfig_aktiv := True;
      #Konfig_PN.Status.Konfig_iO := False;
```
wenn man versucht das # durch DBx. zu ersetzen schmiert TIA spätestens  in der zweiten Zeile ab.


----------



## faust (20 Dezember 2012)

Wie gesagt: to be continued...  :?


WinCC Advanced/Comfort:
+ Beim Übersetzen 'mit Skript-Debugger' wird der Skript-Code augenscheinlich ohne Kommentare an den Debugger übergeben.
Dies führt dazu, dass Halte- und Einsprungpunkte nicht zur gerade aktiven Codestelle passen, sehr verwirrend. Ein erneutes Übersetzen
OHNE CODEÄNDERUNG behebt dann den Fehler.


To be continued.... (sagte ich ja bereits)


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Dezember 2012)

NBerger schrieb:


> Variable mit gleichem Namen als STAT im FB und in einem Global-DB
> 
> ```
> #Konfig_PN.Status.Konfig_aktiv := True;
> ...



Dazugehörig habe ich auch noch einen Bug. Wenn man Variablen genauso benennt wie die Namen von Funktionsparametern, schreibt das TIA-Portal beim Eintippen von selber vor jeden Funktionsparameter ein #, den man dann natürlich per Hand wieder rauslöschen muss.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Dezember 2012)

Der SCL-Compiler hat auch noch einen Bug (V11 SP2 Upd4).

Der Zugriff auf die Peripherieadressen erfolgt bei TIA in SCL eigentlich mit der Ergänzung um "".
Bei absoluter Adressierung funktioniert das auch, nur bei indirekter Adressierung wird nicht auf die Peripherie sondern trotzdem auf das Prozessabbild zugegriffen. Das "" wird anscheinend irgnoriert.

Beispiel:

```
#addr := 600;

#val := IW(#addr):P;

#val := IW(610):P;

#val := "VarIW620";

#val := "VarIW622":P;
```


Ergebnis in AWL:

```
SET   
      SAVE  
      =     L      4.0
      L     600
      T     #TEMP1
[COLOR="#FF0000"]      L     EW   600
      T     #TEMP0
      L     EW   610
      T     #TEMP0[/COLOR]
      L     EW   620
      T     #TEMP0
      L     PEW  622
      T     #TEMP0
      CLR   
      U     L      4.0
      SAVE
```


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Dezember 2012)

Was auch noch extrem nervig ist: Man kann keine Variablen mehr verschieben. Eine einmal angelegte Variable in einem DB, als Funktionsparameter oder als lokale Variable eines FB/FCs ist wie in Stein gemeißelt an ihrer Position. In Step7 konnte man das in FB/FCs per Drag&Drop verschieben, in Datenbausteinen konnte man das über Ausschneiden und Einfügen machen.
Im TIA geht keins von beiden, kein Drag&Drop und Ausschneiden und Einfügen geht an der Stelle auch nicht. Wenn man Daten umstrukturieren möchte muss man die entsprechenden Variablen löschen und neu einfügen - sehr praktisch.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Dezember 2012)

ich mach das mit Kopieren und einfügen. dann heißt die Variable zwar "Variable_1" aber dann lösche ich die bestehenden und benenne die Variablen an der Endung "einfach" wieder um. Ja, nervt. Mal schaun, wie lange. Siemens ist da bisweilen ja etwas, hmmm, ich möchte sagen: "stur".


----------



## tim_taylor (20 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


wenn man im TIA Portal einen Baustein (AWL) öffnet, werden nur die ersten 5 Netzwerke ausgeklappt, folgende werden nur angezeigt, wenn der entsprechende Button betätigt wurde.

Finde ich doof!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dominik


----------



## Dnlbsc (20 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

das klingt vielleicht banal, aber wenn ich im Textfeld etwas hochgestellt (Strg Shift +) schreiben will, stürzt mir jedesmal das ganze Portal ab.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## NBerger (20 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich mach das mit Kopieren und einfügen. dann heißt die Variable zwar "Variable_1" aber dann lösche ich die bestehenden und benenne die Variablen an der Endung "einfach" wieder um. Ja, nervt. Mal schaun, wie lange. Siemens ist da bisweilen ja etwas, hmmm, ich möchte sagen: "stur".



Es geht auch: Markieren ; Strg+C ; Entf; dann einfügen mit Strg*V


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Dezember 2012)

NBerger schrieb:


> Es geht auch: Markieren ; Strg+C ; Entf; dann einfügen mit Strg*V


Danke! ...das hatte ich gewohnheitsmäßig erst gar nicht probiert. Weil ja oftmals die Zwischenablage mitgelöscht wird (bei anderen Programmen). Oder nur ein Verweis auf das Quellobjekt erzeugt wird, der dann ins leere geht (z.B. bei Classic-Flex).


----------



## LowLevelMahn (21 Dezember 2012)

*Multidimensionale Arrays und HMI*

TIA V11 SP2 Upd5

Wenn ich in meiner SPS S7-1200(CPU 1211C AC/DC/Rly) in einem Optimierten DB dieses Array anlegen

mein_multi_array: array[1..3,2..4,5..6] of Bool

wird es in meiner HMI (KTP400 basic mono) Variablentabelle plötzlich falsch zugeordnet und dann geht die Variable nicht

anstatt das mein Zugriff auf mein_multi_array[1,3,6] auf Bool gemappt wird steht da plötzlich beim Typ "array[0..2,0..2,0..1] of Bool"
nach löschen und neuanlage ists dann wieder OK

TIA scheint an dieser Stelle zu vergessen das ich 1.  andere lo's in den Dimensionen angegeben habe und legt einfach den Start auf 0 und 2. das ich nur auf ein Element des Arrays zugreife

was ihm dann aber beim Übersetzen nicht schmeckt - ich darf es aber auch nicht ändern 

Noch dazu kann ich dieses Array nicht in jedem S7-1200 Projekt anlegen - in manchen klappts es - in anderen Projekte kommt manchmal die Aussage das der Typ ungültig ist
bei frisch angelegten Projekten funktioniert es immer

Mein Senf


----------



## MCerv (21 Dezember 2012)

Scheinbar gibt es jede Menge Baustellen an denen Siemens noch etwas tun muss! 

Hier mal die Frage: Wie gut kann man mit der Software arbeiten?

Bei mir liegt die Software noch eingepackt in der Schublade! Das hat zwei Gründe: Mein noch Laptop hat nicht die Performance für TIA und ich setze derzeit noch keine neue Steurung der 1x00'er-Serie ein. Wird sich mit dem Einsatz der 1500'er vielleicht ändern müssen!

Gibt es schon Neueigkeiten zu TIA V12?


----------



## Paule (21 Dezember 2012)

faust schrieb:


> Erst ein 'Übersetzen - Software (komplett übersetzen)' behebt dann die Probleme.


Diese Funktion ist ja eigentlich recht gut, allerdings gibt es danach keine Möglichkeit mehr für einen Onlinechance, sprich die Software verlangt das komplette Programm in die Steuerung zu übertragen, was natürlich einen Neustart der CPU verursacht. :sad:


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Dezember 2012)

MCerv schrieb:


> Hier mal die Frage: Wie gut kann man mit der Software arbeiten?
> ...
> Mein noch Laptop hat nicht die Performance für TIA


"Gut" unterliegt dem subjektiven Empfinden. Manche regen sich sogar über die Farbgebung auf. Zur Performance kann ich sagen: wo Flex läuft, läuft auch TIA (auch wenn es da gegenteilige Gerüchte gibt).




Paule schrieb:


> Diese Funktion ist ja eigentlich recht gut, allerdings gibt es danach keine Möglichkeit mehr für einen Onlinechance, sprich die Software verlangt das komplette Programm in die Steuerung zu übertragen, was natürlich einen Neustart der CPU verursacht. :sad:


Hallo, er redete vom Komplettübersetzen der HMI-Projektierung


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2012)

@PerfekTIA,
die Farbgebung ist in Fäkalsprache ausgedrückt 'große Scheiße'. 
Mal abgesehen von der Farbe und wenn ich zu meinen Kollegen im im
anderen Büro schaue, ist von einen Professionellen Einsatz abzuraten. 

Dazu möchte ich gerne noch einmal die Aussage eines Siemens Mitarbeiter wiederholen:
'Warten Sie noch mit TIA bis V12, die jetzigen Versionen sind nur zum Daddeln'

Hier noch etwas aus dem FAQ von Siemens 

Beschreibung
Beim Detailvergleich der Bausteine können bei der Funktion "Vergleichen > Offline/Online" in STEP 7 (TIA Portal) V11 vereinzelt Inkonsistenzen in den einzelnen Netzwerken erscheinen. Verursacht wird das Verhalten, wenn Sie in der Ansicht AWL ihre Bausteine in die CPU laden, den Offline/Online-Vergleich aber in der Ansicht KOP oder FUP durchführen.



Bild 01 zeigt den Offline/Online-Vergleich einer Funktion. Für die Darstellung in KOP und in FUP fehlen in der Online-Ansicht dann die Metadaten, die für den Aufbau dieser Abbildungen erforderlich sind. Die Netzwerke in der Offline- und in der Online-Ansicht sind von der Semantik her identisch und nur bei der Abbildung unterschiedlich.


----------



## Paule (21 Dezember 2012)

Paul schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur das nicht ein gewisser Gutmensch nach jedem Beitrag wieder eine
> Diskusion losbricht, nach dem Motto:
> Nicht engstirnig denken, mit der Zeit gehen, eigentlich gar nicht schlimm wenn man es weiß,
> endlich mal eine neue Herausforderung, Schopenhauer und Ghandi würden TIA auch gut finden, etc......


Wenn damit der User "Perfektionist" gemeint war, kann ich nur voll zustimmen.
He Perfekter, deine subjektiven Beiträge sind hier absolut nicht hilfreich und erschweren nur dem Entwickler der Software (so sie es auch lesen) das bereinigen von Fehlern.


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Dezember 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Wenn damit der User "Perfektionist" gemeint war, kann ich nur voll zustimmen.
> He Perfekter, deine subjektiven Beiträge sind hier absolut nicht hilfreich und erschweren nur dem Entwickler der Software (so sie es auch lesen) das bereinigen von Fehlern.


was denn? kann denn niemand hier meine Schwierigkeiten, die ich in Post#2 bezüglich des Layouteditors geschildert hatte, nachvollziehen?

das einzig "objektive" Argument, das ich hier ständig und dauernd lese, ist: lass TIA beiseite, da kannst nicht produktiv mit arbeiten. ich sage: Wer nicht arbeitet macht keine Fehler und findet keine Bugs.

Aber ich denke, Du wolltest mich nur reizen/provozieren


----------



## Paule (21 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> das einzig "objektive" Argument, das ich hier ständig und dauernd lese, ist: lass TIA beiseite, da kannst nicht produktiv mit arbeiten. ich sage: Wer nicht arbeitet macht keine Fehler und findet keine Bugs.


Habe ich nicht behauptet, ich arbeite selbst damit.
Wir sollten nur den Thread weder zumüllen noch mit Lobliedern auf die tolle Software unleserlich machen.


----------



## faust (21 Dezember 2012)

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema bzw. zur eigentlichen Intention des Fred-Erzeugers :


WinCC Advanced/Comfort:
+ Rezepturen: Das Verschieben von mehreren Variablen innerhalb einer Rezeptur (Markieren - Kontextmenü - Auf-/Abwärts) funktioniert nur korrekt, wenn diese einzeln verschoben werden.
   Mehrfachmarkierungen sind zwar möglich, das Verschieben führt dann aber zu einigem Durcheinander...
+ Bewegung von Elementen in Bildern: Nur die Funktion 'Direkte Bewegung' scheint fehlerfrei und auf Anhieb zu funktionieren, die anderen drei Funktionen habe ich partout nicht ans Laufen bekommen.
   Ist aber vielleicht auch mein eigenes Unvermögen...


Achja: To be continued...


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Dezember 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht behauptet, ich arbeite selbst damit.
> Wir sollten nur den Thread weder zumüllen noch mit Lobliedern auf die tolle Software unleserlich machen.


na, aber Helmut arbeitet anscheinend nicht selbst mit der Software. Ich unterstelle ihm, hier Frust ablassen zu wollen. Und einigen anderen hier auch. Meldet Ihr die von Euch gefundenen Bugs auch an Siemens? oder verlasst Ihr Euch drauf, dass die hier mitlesen? Ich glaube, in diesem Fred noch keine einzige Silbe von "gemeldet an SuS" und "Antwort von SuS" gelesen zu haben.


----------



## RobiHerb (24 Dezember 2012)

*Die Welt funktioniert anders ...*



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...Meldet Ihr die von Euch gefundenen Bugs auch an Siemens? oder verlasst Ihr Euch drauf, dass die hier mitlesen? Ich glaube, in diesem Fred noch keine einzige Silbe von "gemeldet an SuS" und "Antwort von SuS" gelesen zu haben.



Vielleicht hilft da ein Bild: Normalerweise wird Dir Niemand sagen, dass Du mit offenem Hosenstall rumläuftst! Das musst Du schon selber rausfinden.

Wenn ich daran denke, wieviele Produkt Manager bei Siemens rumwieseln, wieviele Tester sie haben sollten etc, dann ist das TIA System eine einzige Negativ Werbung für die Ernsthaftigkeit der Firma. Wenn die dann nicht einmal ihr Ohr am Kunden haben oder das Net mitlesen, dann sehe ich auch keinen Anlass, meine Zeit zu verplempern und sie aufs Pferd zu heben.

Wer bisher nur Siemens S5/S7 gemacht hat ist vielleicht Leid gewöhnt aber er sollte zumindest mal über den Zaun schauen, um zu sehen was andere machen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Dezember 2012)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Wer bisher nur Siemens S5/S7 gemacht hat ist vielleicht Leid gewöhnt aber er sollte zumindest mal über den Zaun schauen, um zu sehen was andere machen.



Machen wir uns nix vor : andere kochen auch nur mit Wasser wie ich grade bei Rockwell erfahren durfte/musste .....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Meldet Ihr die von Euch gefundenen Bugs auch an Siemens? oder verlasst Ihr Euch drauf, dass die hier mitlesen? Ich glaube, in diesem Fred noch keine einzige Silbe von "gemeldet an SuS" und "Antwort von SuS" gelesen zu haben.



Ich habe sonst solche Bugs eigentlich immer direkt gemeldet, da es ja eigentlich auch im Interesse Siemens sein sollte das Produkt zu verbessern.

Jetzt habe ich aber in letzter Zeit bei drei Support-Anfragen die Antwort erhalten, dass diese im Rahmen des kostenlosen Supports nicht mehr bearbeitet werden. Ich weiß nicht welche Logik dahintersteckt damit so eine Antwort ausgelöst wird, wahrscheinlich wenn in 2 Wochen mehr als 5 Anfragen kommen oder so. Darum spare ich mir meine "Support-Munition" lieber für meine eigenen Probleme auf, anstelle sie für Siemens eigene Bugs zu verschießen.

Und als Sammelstelle der TIA-Fehler, um für neue Projekte aufgrund der vielen Bugs von TIA abzuraten und evtl. auf ein Produkt der Mitbewerber zu wechseln, ist der Thread hier doch ganz gut. Das offizielle Siemens Support Forum ist dafür nämlich nicht zu gebrauchen, denn wer da mal reingeschaut hat wird feststellen, dass es dort - oh Wunder - sehr wenige TIA kritische Posts gibt.


----------



## NBerger (24 Dezember 2012)

V12 steht in den Startlöchern... Da wird SIEMENS die Fehler der V11 nicht sonderlich interessien.

Wo wird eigendlich bei SIEMENS entwickelt? Indien?


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Dezember 2012)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft da ein Bild: Normalerweise wird Dir Niemand sagen, dass Du mit offenem Hosenstall rumläuftst! Das musst Du schon selber rausfinden.


so, wie meine Kunden sich drüber lustig machen, wenn meine Software fehlerhaft läuft. Und das Jahrelang, bis ich selbst es merke...

Dein Bild hinkt. Gewaltig. Hat was mit Eitelkeit zu tun  ob Siemens eitel, hochnäsig oder sogar arrogant ist, stelle ich in Zweifel. träge vielleicht...



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich aber in letzter Zeit bei drei Support-Anfragen die Antwort erhalten, dass diese im Rahmen des kostenlosen Supports nicht mehr bearbeitet werden.


was ist "kostenlos"? Ich bezahle für SuS - und gut, ich wurde auch schonmal nach Punkten (bei einer Bugmeldung!)  gefragt, daraufhin hab ich aber die Hölle über meinen Vertriebspartner denen angeheizt. bzw, er hat mir die Punkte dann ausgelegt und anscheinend sogar noch eine Prämie für Bugfindung erhalten.


----------



## Ralle (24 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ob Siemens eitel, hochnäsig oder sogar arrogant ist, stelle ich in Zweifel. träge vielleicht...



Hast du dir das Video im Bereich SPS-Magazin angesehen, also das mit Siemens?

Ist eigentlich ohne Worte, sicherlich nicht für uns Programmierer bestimmt, eher für Chefs ...


Fröhliche Weihnachten euch allen!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Dezember 2012)

Aber mal ehrlich es kann doch nicht Konzept sein, das man Fehler behaftete Software
rausbringt und den Kunden dafür Geld abnimmt wenn man diese meldet. Da hat ja
Siemens eine ganz neues Geschäftsfeld entdeckt. Hoffentlich macht so etwas nicht Schule. 

@PerfekTIA,
zu deiner frage, nein ich arbeite nicht mit TIA, es reicht das ich sehe, das mein Kollege
echte Probleme mit der Software hat und des Öfteren wegen dieser bis 22 Uhr, mit der
Problembewältigung beschäftigt ist, weil Maschinen raus müssen. 

Ich möchte mir garnicht vorstellen, bei meinen aktuellen Projekt, wenn ich mit TIA arbeiten
würde, da mache ich zwischen den Feiertagen einen Retrofit bei einen Kunden, wenn ich die
Maschine nicht ans laufen bekomme, steht bei den die Produktion. Da ist kein platzt für Experimente,
ich denke so geht es vielen Nutzern. Im übrigen melden wir ganz fleißig und jedes Problem,was wir
gemeldet haben wurde als Bug bestätigt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> was ist "kostenlos"? Ich bezahle für SuS - und gut, ich wurde auch schonmal nach Punkten (bei einer Bugmeldung!)  gefragt, daraufhin hab ich aber die Hölle über meinen Vertriebspartner denen angeheizt. bzw, er hat mir die Punkte dann ausgelegt und anscheinend sogar noch eine Prämie für Bugfindung erhalten.



Wir haben natürlich auch einen SuS.
Und wenn das mit deiner Prämie stimmen sollte, werde ich meinen Job kündigen und als Bug-Melder bei TIA zum Millionär werden.


----------



## bike (24 Dezember 2012)

NBerger schrieb:


> V12 steht in den Startlöchern... Da wird SIEMENS die Fehler der V11 nicht sonderlich interessien.
> 
> Wo wird eigendlich bei SIEMENS entwickelt? Indien?



Karlsruhe?

Aber es ist echt erstaunlich, wie es bei TIA immer wieder ausartet.
Ich möchte nicht mit einem TIA Projekt bei einem Kunden aufschlagen.
Wie erkläre ich dem, dass Fehler nicht von mir sondern von BigS stammen?


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Dezember 2012)

Wenns hart auf hart kommt werden bei Siemens Fehler auch mal gerne als Systemeigenschaft ausgelegt. So muss man von seinem Thron natürlich nie herunterkommen.


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Dezember 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hast du dir das Video im Bereich SPS-Magazin angesehen, also das mit Siemens?
> 
> Ist eigentlich ohne Worte, sicherlich nicht für uns Programmierer bestimmt, eher für Chefs ...
> 
> ...


ohhh jeeee, heut muss ich aber oft "zitieren" drücken.... (und auf meinem frisch eingerichteten W8-Tablet funzt nichtmal CR/LF). Ja, ich hab sogar die Langversion mir reingezogen und bin froh, dass der "böse" bigS den Rockwellleuten (Ladder ist alles), die noch träger als S sind, Kontra geben möchte.


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich es kann doch nicht Konzept sein, das man Fehler behaftete Software
> rausbringt und den Kunden dafür Geld abnimmt wenn man diese meldet. Da hat ja
> Siemens eine ganz neues Geschäftsfeld entdeckt. Hoffentlich macht so etwas nicht Schule.
> 
> ...


Dass ich bei Dir einen Spitznamen habe, ehrt mich ja. Muss mal über einen rostigen Classic-Nagel oder dgl. mal nachdenken.  so, warum zum Teufel ich hier kein CR/LF einfügen kann - W8 sei es gedankt... Wegen unfertiger SW: ist doch normal? wenn etwas besser ist, als das bestehende, dann darf es doch trotzdem fehlerbehaftet sein? Mein Nick ist zwar "Perfektionist", aber ich hab gelernt, dass es nicht geht. sondern es ausreicht, das Brauchbarkeitskriterium zu erfüllen. [CR/LF] wg 22Uhr: 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag  morgens 8:00Uhr und ich schlag mich mit W8 rum. Obwohl das ganze TIA-Gelumps (zumindest bis April 2014 ?) mit XP laufen würde. [CR/LF] Dass Ihr die Bugs trotzdem meldet und nicht frusthalber akzeptiert/fresst ist löblich. Doof ist natürlich, wenn ein Siemens-Bug so gravierend ist, dass kein Workaround den Anlagenstillstand vermeiden lässt.


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Dezember 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Karlsruhe?
> 
> Aber es ist echt erstaunlich, wie es bei TIA immer wieder ausartet.
> Ich möchte nicht mit einem TIA Projekt bei einem Kunden aufschlagen.
> ...


mit Dir streite ich ja am liebsten...  (@admins: liegts an W8 oder am Forum, dass ich hier die CR/LF nicht einfügen kann?) @bike: mit Classic hab ich auch schon genügend Peinlichkeiten erlebt. Sogar in jüngster Zeit.


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Dezember 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenns hart auf hart kommt werden bei Siemens Fehler auch mal gerne als Systemeigenschaft ausgelegt. So muss man von seinem Thron natürlich nie herunterkommen.


it´s not a bug, it´s a Feature... ist mir aber schon selbst passiert, dass etwas, das ich gut gemeint hatte, vom Anwender als Hindernis angesehen wurde.


----------



## Nibble (6 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe im TIA V11 die größten Probleme im Graph.
 1.
 Wenn ich bei einem Schritt als Aktion ein Bit in einem DB z.B. setzen will, muss ich die Adresse des Bits absolut eintragen (z.B. DB10.dbx1.0). Symbolisch lässt sich das Bit zwar anwählen, wird dann aber rot, also ungültig, markiert wenn ich es auswähle.

 2.
 Wenn ich den Graph online beobachten will geht das erst mal einigermasen stabil. Beobachte ich aber zwischendurch einen anderen Baustein und will danach den Graph-Baustein wieder beobachten, kommt jedes Mal die Meldung, dass Online und Offline nicht überein stimmt, obwohl ich nichts geändert habe. Schließ ich dann den Baustein und mach ihn neu auf und geh dann auf beobachten, geht’s wieder. Extrem nervig! 		 			:evil:


----------



## LowLevelMahn (18 Februar 2013)

Ist das auch ein Fehler?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/60661-TIA-und-Step7-erzeugen-unterschiedliche-Array-Offsets

Nachtrag: 25.03.2013 - Es war ein Fehler 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....schiedliche-Array-Offsets?p=435694#post435694


----------



## IBFS (18 Februar 2013)

lowlevelmahn schrieb:


> ist das auch ein fehler?
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/60661-tia-und-step7-erzeugen-unterschiedliche-array-offsets



ja ...........


----------



## vollmi (19 Februar 2013)

Hm was mir grad aufgefallen ist

```
WORD_TO_BLOCK_DB(t_Eingang.DBNr).[COLOR=#ff0000]DB[/COLOR][DB_OUT_Byte]     := WORD_TO_BYTE(SHR(IN := (COM1.Reg_2 XOR COM1.Reg_4), N := 8));
```

In Step7 wird das klaglos übersetzt und funktioniert wie gewünscht.
In TIA wird dann aber das Rote als ungültiger Array angemotzt und lässt sich zumindest übersetzen wenn ich die eckigen Klammern gegen runde ersetze.
Die runden funktionieren aber nicht in Step7.

Jetzt frage ich mich, ist das nur Glück dass das bisher bei Step7 funktioniert hat und war schon immer falsch? Oder was ist hier los?

mfg René


----------



## Sinix (19 Februar 2013)

Hier mein Senf:

Beim Aufruf der Eigenschaften einer gesteckten MMC kommt eine Fehlermeldung (keine Verbindung mehr zur Datenbasis oder S7Dos-Handle ist ungültig). Nach Bestättigen der Meldung kommt nur ein leeres Eigenschaftenfenster. Seriennummer und Kapazität kann nicht ermittelt werden.

MfG MK


----------



## tojamata (30 Oktober 2013)

Servus Kollegen,

gibt es aktuell jemanden der mit TIA V12 SP1 arbeitet und der Bugs mächtig ist?

ich habe folgende Probleme:

mit dem Layerverzeichnism, funktioniert nur eingeschränkt, zeigt Objekte doppelt an usw.
mit dem Script aufruf bei Wertänderung einer Variablen, diese muß angezeigt werden damit der Script läuft
mit Gruppierungen, diese lassen sich nicht Animieren
mit Hintergründen, funktioniert nicht wenn der Bildhintergrund der selbe ist wie der Bildschirmhintergrund
mit Scripten, ich kann nur 8 Parameter übergeben, und schon gar keine Ausgangsparameter definieren
mit der Geschwindigkeit allgemein sehr langsam
mit dem Support, keiner weiß etwas, alle ahnen was jeder kriegt sein geld?!?!?!

grundsätzlich bin ich mittlerweile leich am verzweifeln wie ich mein projekt target war vor 3 wochen konsistent zum laufen bringen soll!

wenn es so den einen oder anderen leidensgenossen gibt der für manche punkte schon lösungen hat bitte posten!

DANKE! sagt einer der regalschlichter beim aldi schon als traumjob sieht!!!!!!!

mfg mathias


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 Oktober 2013)

tojamata schrieb:


> mit dem Script aufruf bei Wertänderung einer Variablen, diese muß angezeigt werden damit der Script läuft



ist die variable auf ständig lesen projektiert?


----------



## faust (30 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Mathias,

folgendes (in blau) kann ich dir nach einigen Wochen TIA WinCC Comfort/Advanced sagen:



tojamata schrieb:


> mit dem Layerverzeichnism, funktioniert nur eingeschränkt, zeigt Objekte doppelt an usw.


Du musst die Layout-Ansicht quasi nach jeder Änderung aktualisieren; am einfachsten geht dies durch einmaliges Hin- und Herwechseln zwischen z.B. der Werkzeug-Ansicht und der Layout-Ansicht.



tojamata schrieb:


> mit dem Script aufruf bei Wertänderung einer Variablen, diese muß angezeigt werden damit der Script läuft


Wie von Jochen schon angemerkt muss die Triggervariable auf 'Ständig lesen' gestellt sein.



tojamata schrieb:


> mit Scripten, ich kann nur 8 Parameter übergeben, und schon gar keine Ausgangsparameter definieren


Wie bei VBScript üblich gibt es nur einen Rückgabewert. Dazu muss du das Script als 'Function' deklarieren und im Code den gewünschten Rückgabewert an den Scriptnamen übergeben (<Scriptname> = <Rückgabewert>).



tojamata schrieb:


> mit der Geschwindigkeit allgemein sehr langsam


Wusstest du nicht, dass Siemens mit jeder Version seiner Entwicklungsumgebung die Performance 'optimiert' ??? Die neuen PGs/Rechner müssen doch an den Mann und deren Preis gerechtfertigt werden...


Gruß, Fred


----------

